# cheap frozen rodents?



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

hi all, im back after a long time, so those I did know have probs forgotten all about me! lol

Just wondered the best place to get frozen mice and rats by price and obviously quality.. I've always bought from local shops, but their prices have suddenly jumped rmo £1 for a rat to like £1.70 so not enjoying feeding days at the moment!

thanks 

Max

XxX


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Yoou can try cold blooded mate but not sure on their prices or try genetic gems although im not sure if they are still selling as i know they cut back on their breeding facility.If they dont do them they may be able to put you in touch with other people though.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I rate Raptor and Reptile Food from Honeybrook Animal Foods


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I use Honeybrook; not the cheapest but the service and the mice was 'top notch':no1:


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

I use A & N Frozen Reptile Food they have the best prices IMO and the service is great.


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

hmmm, thanks for all this guys, I just put an order in for icemice, not sure what they;re like but it was before I got your advice and buying 100 will save me like £30 from my normal ''cheap'' shop!


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

also, do you know the prces for postage from honeybrook?
thanks again


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

boomslang40 said:


> also, do you know the prces for postage from honeybrook?
> thanks again


£14 delivery from honeybrook


----------



## Rossi1986 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi tsm reptiles and supplies are fantastic,very helpful,fast delivery and really well priced.
Link should be at the top of rfuk homepage:2thumb:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I use honeybrook, but go down in person. You can sometimes actually go into the facility and see what you want before you buy. Not sure about prices but its always really good quality.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i use A&N Frozen for my mice 

excellent service and the mice are always clean and good quality


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

t-bo said:


> I rate Raptor and Reptile Food from Honeybrook Animal Foods


they charge £1.56 x 25 large rats with delivery = £39
that's a good price but......

25 large rats is like almost 6 months worth of food
im not completely sure rats will keep fresh frozen up to for 6 months, i hear no more then 4 months which means approximately 7 of the frozen rats will be no good


----------

